# Kings say Dallas misses Van Exel's 'villain' mentality



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> A year ago, the Kings' nemesis wore jersey No. 31 and a sneer.
> 
> Nick Van Exel devastated the Kings during last season's Western Conference semifinals. The guard scored 36 points in a Game 2 victory, then scored a playoff career-high 40 in a 141-137 double-overtime victory. The icing was 23 points, including four three-pointers, in a 112-99 Game 7 triumph.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9004079p-9929997c.html


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

too bad the mavs couldnt have jamison and van exel, rather than jamison and walker...

but i dont care, i cant stand the mavs... lol


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> too bad the mavs couldnt have jamison and van exel, rather than jamison and walker...
> 
> but i dont care, i cant stand the mavs... lol


How can you not stand a team thats not the lakers?

But I'm with you on this one. Jamison and NVE off the bench would be ideal. Thats easily 40 points off the bench.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

They are just stating the obvious. Nick Van Exel and the entire media has been saying this all season long and thats why there was rumors of getting him back but under NBA rules they couldn't.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Toine for Van Exel wouldn't hurt me at all...


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

cant the mavs get him back next year? i thought i heard he would want to go back to the mavs and he always has kept cubans number.


----------

